# ToolSteel round 3



## ToolSteel

Monday I'll be starting meet prep via POB for my next meet. Staying at 242 and shooting for the sky. Things are looking promising starting out.
Last night I met up with CardinalJacked for a "posterior chain" workout. I have to say that although I feel like I push myself pretty hard, it makes a big difference having someone there that is at/near your own level pushing you even farther. CJ is a strong dude, and I think he will do well.

Started off with box squats. Single ply sleeves.

Warmup sets 135/225
Triples:
315
365
405
455
495 (prev pr)
545 (50# pr)
485
475
475

Sumo rack pull:
Singles
315
405
455
495
545
585
585
585

Bulgarian split squats:
40# db's
5 sets of 7 each side


Was a hell of a workout. Could hardly get out of the car when I got home.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pussy. I'll be following this CLOSELY. lol


----------



## silvereyes87

Goodjob tool. I'm starting my program on monday. Kill it brother.


----------



## CardinalJacked

Some day I hope to be as strong as you... then I'll start kicking your ass in competition


----------



## ToolSteel

CardinalJacked said:


> Some day I hope to be as strong as you... then I'll start kicking your ass in competition


Haha maybe when we're both in the masters class!


----------



## Milo

**** yeah man. Expecting savage numbers.


----------



## SuperBane

What does that program look like?
As far as volume / days a week?
I need to make some changes


----------



## NbleSavage

Congrats on the box squat PR! 50 Lbs?!? Thats a helluva bump!


----------



## ToolSteel

Milo said:


> **** yeah man. Expecting savage numbers.


I have a goal. It's a big jump from my last meet, but I know it's attainable. I like the challenge. 




SuperBane said:


> What does that program look like?
> As far as volume / days a week?
> I need to make some changes


3-4 days a week. Volume and intensity both get pretty wild in the middle. It's definitely going to push me. 
Just hit up Pob bud. You can't go wrong. 





NbleSavage said:


> Congrats on the box squat PR! 50 Lbs?!? Thats a helluva bump!


 Funny how far you can push yourself when you have someone with your same drive pushing you. CJ is no slouch.


----------



## ToolSteel

Week 1 Day 1

Comp DL
Work up triples:
245/335/425/515
605x1 (dropped 2nd rep. Overshot rpe)
515*2x3

Upper back rep work:
Pull ups
Seated row
Face pulls


----------



## Tren4Life

ToolSteel said:


> Week 1 Day 1
> 
> Comp DL
> Work up triples:
> 245/335/425/515
> 605x1 (dropped 2nd rep. Overshot rpe)
> 515*2x3
> 
> Upper back rep work:
> Pull ups
> Seated row
> Face pulls





That RPE thing is hard to dial in. I think we all over shoot once in a while. 
Although I never admit it.  Hahaha 
Nice job


----------



## ToolSteel

Tren4Life said:


> That RPE thing is hard to dial in. I think we all over shoot once in a while.
> Although I never admit it.  Hahaha
> Nice job


DL and squats are both hard for me to gauge rpe accurately but it's slowly getting better. I've found its a lot easier to base it off videos between sets than to go by feel.


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp bench:
345x5  
345*2x3

Tri push down 80# 5x10
SS w/
Straight bar front raise 70# 5x10


----------



## HydroEJP88

Good deal man. Nice numbers


----------



## ToolSteel

Box squat triples
315
365
405
455
495
525
475
475

Ham curl 5x10
GHR 5x10
Hammer curl x100
Adductor w/ bands 3x20


----------



## NbleSavage

x2 for hundred-rep hammer curls


----------



## ToolSteel

NbleSavage said:


> x2 for hundred-rep hammer curls



Lol. They're brutal. At 50-60 every time I'm thinking I'm not gonna make it. Definitely helping with my tendonitis along with daily flossing.


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> Lol. They're brutal. At 50-60 every time I'm thinking I'm not gonna make it. Definitely helping with my tendonitis along with daily flossing.



I love me voodoo floss.


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp DL x5
335
425
475
515

Was completely gassed out after the last set an lost my head. Couldn't even break the floor when I went back to 515 intending a triple. Felt like my hams/glutes were still fried and I could feel my lower back taking most of the load. Felt it best to just stop there. 

Upper back rep work:
Mix of neutral pull ups, T-bar row, upright row. 

Couple planks. 

Just another shitty Monday.


----------



## NbleSavage

Always good to listen to your body, Tool. Trying to gut it out when your low back is straining is a short path to being sidelined. Good on ya' for living to fight another day.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

515 x 5 is no joke.

You're in offseason mode. Best to back off and not risk an injury when your body tells you too.


----------



## ToolSteel

Thanks guys. 

Yeah it's taking a bit of a mental shift to realize that, like Pob told me last night, I have to remind myself that at my meet I was peaked, and right now I'm not. Just a little frustrating at times.

One thing I feel I often struggle with is differentiating between knowing my limits and being a pussy.


----------



## ToolSteel

Yup. Still a fat PLer even after dropping ~15lbs. And no I'm not shaving.


----------



## snake

ToolSteel said:


> Yup. Still a fat PLer even after dropping ~15lbs. And no I'm not shaving.



This is not what you promised me! :32 (8):


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Dude why don't you post your gay pics in Snake's thread


----------



## ToolSteel

snake said:


> This is not what you promised me! :32 (8):


That was private!!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dude why don't you post your gay pics in Snake's thread


----------



## DieYoungStrong

ToolSteel said:


> Yup. Still a fat PLer even after dropping ~15lbs. And no I'm not shaving.



Bring a fresh roll of TP into the bathroom with you next time you have to take a dump, or you will be waddling to get some.

A friendly reminder.


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bring a fresh roll of TP into the bathroom with you next time you have to take a dump, or you will be waddling to get some.
> 
> A friendly reminder.


Good call... Thanks.


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp bench triples
275
315
345
370
335
335

CG bench
225*2x10

Tri push down 
SS w/
Barbell front raise
5x10

Hammer curls x100


----------



## ToolSteel

Yay voodoo floss. If you don't have this in your gym bag, you should.


----------



## ToolSteel

Went to a new gym last night with CJ. More PLer/strongman oriented. I'm probably going to switch there. Anyway. 18" box was all I could find. Put me a hair above parallel, but these racks are also wider than in used to so was able to get my stance a good 3" wider than normal. I REALLY felt the hams load up on the way down. 

High bar box squat:
All sets of 5
315
405
455
495
535- PR
535*3
535*3

Reverse hypers 5x10

I like training with CJ. Strong fukker for his age and gives me an extra push. Gotta go balls out when you're training with a greenie.


----------



## mickems

ToolSteel said:


> Went to a new gym last night with CJ. More PLer/strongman oriented. I'm probably going to switch there. Anyway. 18" box was all I could find. Put me a hair above parallel, but these racks are also wider than in used to so was able to get my stance a good 3" wider than normal. I REALLY felt the hams load up on the way down.
> 
> High bar box squat:
> All sets of 5
> 315
> 405
> 455
> 495
> 535- PR
> 535*3
> 535*3
> 
> Reverse hypers 5x10
> 
> I like training with CJ. Strong fukker for his age and gives me an extra push. Gotta go balls out when you're training with a greenie.



Good lifts Tool. You're definitely a killer.


----------



## ToolSteel

mickems said:


> Good lifts Tool. You're definitely a killer.



Thanks bud. I'm pretty excited with how things are goin overall.


----------



## DF

Jeezus! you have more hair on your forearm than Snake has on his whole body.  Hairy fuk!


----------



## ToolSteel

DF said:


> Jeezus! you have more hair on your forearm than Snake has on his whole body.  Hairy fuk!


Lmao! And that's the underside...


----------



## DF

ToolSteel said:


> Lmao! And that's the underside...



Any idea how long your floss wrap is?  It looks longer than the one I have.


----------



## ToolSteel

DF said:


> Any idea how long your floss wrap is?  It looks longer than the one I have.


I think it's 7' not positive. I wrap it as tight as possible.


----------



## ToolSteel

DL
415 10x2

Double pause bench
275 4x5

Pause @ knee DL
315x5
275 4x5


Not much else to say. Really frustrated right now.


----------



## silvereyes87

Good shit tool. How do those paused deadlifts feel? Never tried em.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why u frustrated tool?


----------



## Seeker

Those pause deadlifts just open up my back muscles. Omg.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Why u frustrated tool?



Form is off and I can't figure it out. Everything feels heavy as shit.

Squats are rocketing every workout but DL almost feels like I'm going backwards at times.


----------



## ECKSRATED

When's the last time u comp squatted? U think all these box squats are having a negative affect on your pull? I'm just thinking out loud here. Maybe it's time for a week off from pulling... has anything changed with your training? Anything at all?


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> When's the last time u comp squatted? U think all these box squats are having a negative affect on your pull? I'm just thinking out loud here. Maybe it's time for a week off from pulling... has anything changed with your training? Anything at all?


I guess I'll wait for Pob to chime in but I really can't see how box squats could negatively impact my pulls. If anything the ham/glute activation from box should carry over and help I'd think? If it was a matter of over-reaching or fatigue, they both would be getting hit. 

Nothing has really changed recently other than a slight bump in intensity. Nothing drastic though. 

It's hard to explain though. Some days I can rip 600+. Others, it literally takes a couple seconds for me to break the floor with 500.


----------



## ken Sass

strong !!!!!!


----------



## Go Away

Subbed for this. Looked at the log you kept prior to this one and was extremely impressed. 

I'm on Week 2 with Bully Yoga and I'm stupid hype. Let's do work!


----------



## ToolSteel

Thanks for the encouragement guys. 

It's just that for me, 425 for doubles is shit. And that gets in my head and just ruins my workouts. I know I need to just "sack up" and get my head on straight, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## gomad75

Nice squat buddy!


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp bench
355x4
315x5
315x4
275x5
275x5

Box squat @14"
135 4x5

Slingshot bench
315x7
315 3x5


Boy I wasn't feeling that great today. Tootin all over the place (hence the super light box squats). 14" box is also way lower than I've ever gone before. Top of leg past parallel. Just used the light weight and low box as "prehab" for tomorrow's leg session. 

Energy was zapping out hard and fast. Dropped the weight down on bench so that I could at least get my sets in. Not a great day but I tried to make the most of it. Hoping I just ate something bad and not getting sick.


----------



## Go Away

Top bench set was good money.
How'd you do at your most recent meet?
#imclockingyou


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> Comp bench
> 355x4
> 315x5
> 315x4
> 275x5
> 275x5
> 
> Box squat @14"
> 135 4x5
> 
> Slingshot bench
> 315x7
> 315 3x5
> 
> 
> Boy I wasn't feeling that great today. Tootin all over the place (hence the super light box squats). 14" box is also way lower than I've ever gone before. Top of leg past parallel. Just used the light weight and low box as "prehab" for tomorrow's leg session.
> 
> Energy was zapping out hard and fast. Dropped the weight down on bench so that I could at least get my sets in. Not a great day but I tried to make the most of it. Hoping I just ate something bad and not getting sick.



Some days just getting in the gym and getting some reps is all you can / need to do. Good on ya for putting in work even when you didnt feel like it.


----------



## Milo

Looking good bro.


----------



## ToolSteel

Lifting has been odd lately. Fighting stupid issues that have been messing with my head. 

Saturday went in for box squats. Worked up to 495 and had no balance, almost dumped it a couple times. Them puked and went home feeling weird. Went back Sunday and got 495x3 then a couple back off sets. Adductors were killing me but made it through. 

Taking a week off deads. Schedule is going to be really screwed up this week so hit comp bench last night. 
Was on ****ing FIRE!

385x3 (15# PR)
345 3x3

Won't bore you with the rest of the workout. Added in the extra workout that I missed over the weekend. High rep fluffer rehab stuff for my back and legs. Some shoulder work. 

So glad I had a solid workout. Definitely needed the mental boost.


----------



## ToolSteel

Every single bench/box/stool was taken at the gym when I went to do box squats tonight. So I started off with regular squats until something opened up.  Boy it felt weird. But good. Im always going to be a quad heavy squatter but I can definitely tell I've balanced it out a lot. Adductors were killing me again but I pushed as far as I felt comfortable. Definitely gonna be dedicating a lot more time to getting this fixed. 

Comp squat
315x5
365x2
405x2
455x2
495x2
455x2
*added box*
455x2
455x2
405x2
405x2
405x2


Body weight split squats
Walking lunges 
Hammer curls x100


----------



## Milo

Power level over 9,000


----------



## ECKSRATED

So much for easing back into comp squat. Lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Is this the same toolsteel that is an aspiring bodybuilder on TID?


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> Every single bench/box/stool was taken at the gym when I went to do box squats tonight. So I started off with regular squats until something opened up.  Boy it felt weird. But good. Im always going to be a quad heavy squatter but I can definitely tell I've balanced it out a lot. Adductors were killing me again but I pushed as far as I felt comfortable. Definitely gonna be dedicating a lot more time to getting this fixed.
> 
> Comp squat
> 315x5
> 365x2
> 405x2
> 455x2
> 495x2
> 455x2
> *added box*
> 455x2
> 455x2
> 405x2
> 405x2
> 405x2
> 
> 
> Body weight split squats
> Walking lunges
> Hammer curls x100



Good volume and you got to some decent weight too. Nice workout!


----------



## ECKSRATED

GuerillaKilla said:


> Is this the same toolsteel that is an aspiring bodybuilder on TID?


Yes. Tool has his first physique show in July. He's starting his cut a litttlleee late tho.


----------



## ToolSteel

GuerillaKilla said:


> Is this the same toolsteel that is an aspiring bodybuilder on TID?





ECKSRATED said:


> Yes. Tool has his first physique show in July. He's starting his cut a litttlleee late tho.



I ****ing hate you both



:32 (16):


----------



## ToolSteel

Just realized I forgot to post Monday. 
Did squat singles. 
455
495
545(2)
495(7)


Tonight bench doubles
365
365
355
355
335
315
315
315
315
Then I got called out by a friend on 315 for reps so I hit it for 7. 

5 sec pause squat
315x3
365x2
315x3x3

Had to cut it short. Those doubles take forever. Felt pretty good overall. Elbow was acting up from doing a couple low bar squats Monday. But was able to push through pretty well.


----------



## silvereyes87

Good bench broski.


----------



## NbleSavage

Squatting 545 for a couple singles is good work, Mate. Nice lift.


----------



## ToolSteel

Well. Last night was a great night. Decided to squat with wraps. Had to get 2.5m for this meet so grabbed some Silver Beast from Pioneer, which are the same material as my 3.0m APT Strangulators.  
Wanted to go heavy with them now so that I had plenty of time to get something else if needed. Obviously I couldn't wrap them just like my long ones so I watched pillah's vid a few times till I picked up the pattern and went with that. FYI when wrapping that way it helps to say things like "cah" and "crush da bah" and call yourself a fahkin pussy. 

Last warmup was 495x5 and I swear it felt like 315. Just flat out flying out of the hole. REALLY like that wrap pattern. 

Jumped up to 585 shooting for 5. Smoked the first two feeling really good. 3rd rep I got forward a little bit, just enough that I had to grind through and made it a lot harder than it needed to be. Lost my confidence a little bit and racked it. Honestly I think if I had kept my groove I would've had a 4th rep in me, so a bit of an overshoot for the set but not a ton. Still REALLY freakin happy with it. 585 is my previous max triple, and last time was ~3 weeks out from my meet, low-bar, 3.0m wraps, and oly shoes. 
So to hit this now with high-bar, 2.5m wraps, flats, and being just over 2 months out is pretty freaking exciting. 
Haven't even added in the good stuff yet. 
Dropped down to 535 and hit 2 more sets of 5. Form felt decent. A little wobbly but I haven't had that much weight on my back for reps or worn wraps in a long time. 
Finished off with split squats and body weight walking lunges until the back pump made me stop. Feel pretty good today. Hips feel good and only soreness is in my upper back from squeezing so tight.


----------



## Go Away

ToolSteel said:


> FYI when wrapping that way it helps to say things like "cah" and "crush da bah" and call yourself a fahkin pussy..



Prepared myself for today... Watched Good Will Hunting and some old Marky Mark interviews last night. Appreciate you TS!

Hell of an evening you had. Mental barriers are sometimes the biggest ones to break through and having hit something during the off season that you did during a peak is huge. The peak is a mind**** sometimes!


----------



## ToolSteel

Worked on dl setup and bar path last night. Kept the weight light and watched vids every set trying to correct some issues. Kept the weight fairly light and had to go belt less because I broke my freaking belt when I got to the gym. 

Doubles:
245
335
425x6

Slingshot bench:
405x5
385x3x5

Gay bber rehab stuff. 

I did hit 20 strict neutral grip pull ups while warming up at 255# bw. Haven't been able to that since I was wrestling an weighed ~200.


----------



## ToolSteel

tenaciousa said:


> Which slingshot did you use?
> 
> And way to be mad studious.



I have a red original. I need to get a new one though, it's a chore stuffing my arms into it. Probably gonna go with a yellow one next. Same assistance as the red but has tapered sleeves.


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp bench

365x5
355x5
335x3x5

Use to have my rpe dialed in for bench but it's been weird lately. If I hit @8 on the first set its @9 on the second every time. Just no endurance. 

Box squat- beltless/sleeveless
405x3
365x3x3

Standing OHP

155x7
155x3x5


Idk why I suck so bad at ohp.


----------



## silvereyes87

Ovhd press isn't really something g you focused on in meet mode probably. I love it. Beefs the shoulders up.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Start doing band push downs daily at home.


----------



## DF

ToolSteel said:


> Comp bench
> 
> 365x5
> 355x5
> 335x3x5
> 
> Use to have my rpe dialed in for bench but it's been weird lately. If I hit @8 on the first set its @9 on the second every time. Just no endurance.
> 
> Box squat- beltless/sleeveless
> 405x3
> 365x3x3
> 
> Standing OHP
> 
> 155x7
> 155x3x5
> 
> 
> *Idk why I suck so bad at ohp*.



Standing OHP uses a ton of stabilizer muscles.  I'm sure if you make it a regular deal the weight will shoot up easy enough.  Also you are an animal!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

OHP goes up - bench goes up. Bench goes up without doing OHP - OHP doesn't move much.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> OHP goes up - bench goes up. Bench goes up without doing OHP - OHP doesn't move much.



Wendler said the best way to bench 400 is to OHP 300.


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> Start doing band push downs daily at home.


For what reason? My tris are stupid strong. I think. At least compared to chest/delt. Close grip bench and comp bench are only ~15# apart. 

My biggest problem is mobility. I have to use almost a snatch grip to be able to ohp without arching my back to the point it becomes an incline press.


----------



## ToolSteel

Had the best workout I've had in months last night, although it got cut a little short due to the gym closing. Switched to a new gym but don't have my 24hr access yet. 

Anyway. 

Bench:
395x3 (+10 pr, this was my 2nd attempt at my last meet)
355x3x3
355x4

Box squat:
495 +80 chain x3
405 +80 chain 2x3

Was just getting set up for ohp when I got booted out. 

Just under 7 weeks out from my next meet. Fingers crossed things keep goin this well.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice workout! You should have torn your shirt off 'Hulkamania' style at the gym manager and threatened the elbow drop. He'd have either let you stay or you'd have been an instant legend after you made bail.


----------



## thqmas

Don't cross fingers, just do it. Everything will go more than well.

Get that in your head TS: You can do everything you set your mind on (and I don't tell it to anybody). You are young and you are naturally strong. The only thing keeping you in the cage is yourself.

Don't overthink things. Think Brute Force. Sometimes when I think to much on technique , I fail just by overthinking.
Think you are in the hole while squatting, and you think "will I do it? Is my technique ok?" - not good.

You need to look at yourself as a burst of raw energy. There is a moment in lifting, that you just need to think about nothing and just burst.

And please, if you gonna do the elbow drop on the manager, we want pics/vids.


----------



## ToolSteel

thqmas said:


> Don't cross fingers, just do it. Everything will go more than well.
> 
> Get that in your head TS: You can do everything you set your mind on (and I don't tell it to anybody). You are young and you are naturally strong. The only thing keeping you in the cage is yourself.
> 
> Don't overthink things. Think Brute Force. Sometimes when I think to much on technique , I fail just by overthinking.
> Think you are in the hole while squatting, and you think "will I do it? Is my technique ok?" - not good.
> 
> You need to look at yourself as a burst of raw energy. There is a moment in lifting, that you just need to think about nothing and just burst.
> 
> And please, if you gonna do the elbow drop on the manager, we want pics/vids.





Thanks bud, I appreciate that. Pob, snake, dys, and a few others have told me the same thing. Paralyzation by analyzation is my biggest weakness, especially when it comes to deadlift. I need to take control of my mind and force my body to do what I tell it to do. 

When I was getting ready for that bench triple the other day, the thoughts running through my mind were "You are on the platform. This is it. You CAN and WILL do this. Failure is not an option. This is what you do."

Now I just need to take control of my mind and not only apply those same thoughts to my DL, but actually believe it.


----------



## Milo

Would kill for those bench numbers.


----------



## ToolSteel

Milo said:


> Would kill for those bench numbers.



Lol thanks bud. I hit 405 over a year ago during my first run (600/wk) after making extremely rapid progress (335-405 in a matter of months) and have been stuck there ever since. Never went down really, even when I came off, just stuck.  Finally breaking through. 
Goes to show you gear isn't everything.

Not that I've ran anything crazy.


----------



## bigdog

Killer numbers! awesome work man!


----------



## ToolSteel

Forgot to log my squats from this weekend. Just know it wasn't anything spectacular. 

Today's workout:
GM 185 4x3
Pin press 345 4x5, 3 on last set
GM 135 3x5

GM's in place of DL for now cuz I tore something. Feel pretty good but don't wanna rush it. Pin press is hard af for me. Consistently lower than my regular bench. Any time I've ever failed a press it's almost always right where I'm starting the pin press, so I guess it's a good thing to be working a weak point.


----------



## silvereyes87

Hope whatever u tore or pulled heals up fast brother.


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp bench:
365x2
345x8x2

Box squat:
495x3
455x3x3

OHP:
185x7
185x2x5

Reverse Hyper:
2 plates 5x15

^^^ holy back pump but a couple hours later my back feels amazing. 



Officially switched to a new gym yesterday. This one is a strongman/pl gym. Rusty old beat up iron and power racks built like a fortress. Competition benches, reverse hyper machine, all sorts of goodies. I freaking love it. 
Couple friends and I went in together on a DL bar that should be here today. Owner said he'd give us a key to his office so we can store it away from the ****ing idiots. 

Pretty excited. Several guys there are competing with me in June, and the owner wants to form an actual pl team. 

MUCH better environment for hardcore lifting, which is something I really needed to keep pushing myself forward.


----------



## Go Away

Congrats on the new gym. Make the house a home.


----------



## NbleSavage

The new digs sound perfect. Enjoy 'em!


----------



## ToolSteel

Had to take the weekend off. I run a side business tuning cars and was out of state busting ass all weekend. I'm cramming everything into this week since I have a deload coming up anyway. 


Last night:

Squat: worked up to 405 doing triples then hit 405x15 with just a belt. Not in my program but I had to keep up with snake and ecks   Depth was a crack high but that's always an issue for me under ~500. It was still freaking brutal. 

Bench: worked up to 365x3. Felt a little heavier than I liked but moved well. Probably didn't help I was completely gassed from squats. 

DL: 135x3x10. Still not pushing these hard but will be soon.


----------



## Infantry87

Jesus man. Making some damn progress


----------



## ToolSteel

DL:
315x2 10 sets. Chest feels good but I can still feel where I pulled it. Gonna have to hold back a little longer. 

Bench:
225 plus double green bands 5x5
Undershot by a bit but was my first time benching like this. Felt good. 

GM:
135+bands 4x5

Plus as much reverse hyper work as I could stand.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Stop deadlifting until it heals.


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Stop deadlifting until it heals.



I know 

I had been pain free the past couple weeks so just wanted to test the waters. Def need more time off.


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't hardly deadlift at all and mine keeps going up. 

You'll be fine


----------



## ToolSteel

Messed up my programming thinking it was a fatigue drop day on bench but oh well. Still a good workout. 

Comp bench:
375x4
315x4x5

Box squat:
495x3
445x2x3

Slingshot bench:
355x7
355x2x5


Made some minor tweaks to my bench setup and how I bring the bar out. I like it. Box squats were a pr for depth, I think it was around a 15" box.


----------



## LeanHerm

Box squats were dope, loved the video.  That ass though.


----------



## ToolSteel

LeanHerm said:


> Box squats were dope, loved the video.  That ass though.



Yee. I'm gonna have to start doing squats facing away from the mirror. My legs are just so damn sexy. And squatting with a boner is difficult.


----------



## ECKSRATED

ToolSteel said:


> Yee. I'm gonna have to start doing squats facing away from the mirror. My legs are just so damn sexy. And squatting with a boner is difficult.



Wait so u get a boner from looking at your own legs? Lol


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Wait so u get a boner from looking at your own legs? Lol


It's not gay if it's my own legs. Fact.


----------



## ECKSRATED

ToolSteel said:


> It's not gay if it's my own legs. Fact.



Oh definitely not gay.


----------



## LeanHerm

ToolSteel said:


> Yee. I'm gonna have to start doing squats facing away from the mirror. My legs are just so damn sexy. And squatting with a boner is difficult.



I will agree I haven't seen a better pair of legs in years, but Jesus get some fuking color.  As bad as pillar.


----------



## ToolSteel

LeanHerm said:


> I will agree I haven't seen a better pair of legs in years, but Jesus get some fuking color.  As bad as pillar.



I've been called a lot of things in my day. But I'll be dammed it in gonna sit here on the shitter and let you compare me to a G*****!!! I should neg you!
:32 (8):


----------



## LeanHerm

Lmfao, now this made me laugh. Knew I'd get a rise outta you.


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp squats: w/ wraps
585x3
545x2x3

Reverse hyper:
2 plates, several rounds of 30 seconds

Split squats:
35# kettlebells 
1x7
3x5


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nothing like a nice depth pr on a Saturday.

Also, wtf is a depth pr???????


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nothing like a nice depth pr on a Saturday.
> 
> Also, wtf is a depth pr???????



Dammit have you been talking to pillar?

It's what it sounds like lol. Lowest box I've ever used for box squats by far. Just really happy that my mobility is still increasing.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I don't have to talk to pillar when you posted about it yourself. 

THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A DEPTH PR.


----------



## Tren4Life

ToolSteel said:


> Dammit have you been talking to pillar?
> 
> It's what it sounds like lol. Lowest box I've ever used for box squats by far. Just really happy that my mobility is still increasing.



And that you didn't tear an adductor. 
I'm with you, hitting depth comfortably should be celebrated. !!


----------



## bigdog

I just went extremely deep on squats this morning myself and I say there is a depth pr lol


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp squat:
605x2

Comp bench:
405x2


Bench was a REAL PR DYS!!! Pretty sure squats were too but I'd have to look. Last peak I think I only hit it for a single.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice work! 605 and 405 for doubles is no joke. 

Do you need any relationship advice today? Perhaps a divorce in the making, or a backpage tutorial?


----------



## ToolSteel

Comp bench:
405x3
365x3x3

2-board press:
365x7
365x2x5


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice triple.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Added a rep in a week. Can't complain about that.


----------



## DF

Great work Tool!  How's the back holding up?


----------



## ToolSteel

DF said:


> Great work Tool!  How's the back holding up?



Back is doing wonderful actually. Just a little soreness sometimes after a really brutal squat workout. Hips are the main issue now but doing well as long as I keep up on my mobility work.


----------



## ToolSteel

Squats last night were meh. Hips were aching really bad no matter how much I worked on them. Just beat up right now. 

Squats w/ sleeves:
475; 3 doubles
405; 6 doubles. 

Split squats:
Idk weight, used a log bar
7/5/5/5

Reverse hyper
Hammer curls


----------



## PillarofBalance

Epsom salt bath as hot as you can stand it.  Hydrate like hell.  Do some light tension band pull thru. 5 sets of 10 before you do anything in the gym.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why the hip problems tool? From squats? I never had any hip aches and pains what so ever until I switched to sumo. My shit was still sore today while squatting from pulling Tuesday.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Why the hip problems tool? From squats? I never had any hip aches and pains what so ever until I switched to sumo. My shit was still sore today while squatting from pulling Tuesday.



You squat a lot narrower than I do. Box squats my toes are under the sides of the power rack; regular squats I bring it in about 2" per side. It's rough on my hips but puts me in a WAY better position. It took a long time to finally find MY groove. And it took a lot of pushing from pillar lol. Now it's just a matter of doing what I need to do to keep my joints happy.


----------



## ToolSteel

PillarofBalance said:


> Epsom salt bath as hot as you can stand it.  Hydrate like hell.  Do some *light tension band pull thru. 5 sets of 10 before you do anything in the gym.*


Anyone with hip problems, do these. Friggin magical. 

On fire tonight. Felt amazing. Hips felt so good I was able to hammer the lockout. Warming up the bar was popping off till I passed 365. 

Comp squat:
225 4x5
315 2x5
Add belt
365x3
405x3
Add wraps
495x3
565x3
615x1
605x3


----------



## silvereyes87

Smashed it bro!


----------



## ToolSteel

Top sets:

Bench 415x2.5, will open with 405
Last meet failed 415 on 3rd. Pretty damn excited. 


DL: first time pulling (other than some very light movement) in ~5 weeks. 
Set a pr with 615x3.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Gotta love halo and tne and Tren. Lol


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> Gotta love halo and tne and Tren. Lol


True. But I also love smart coaches and pop-tarts.


----------



## Tren4Life

Man you're gonna crush this meet. 
I can't wait !!!


----------



## ToolSteel

Tren4Life said:


> Man you're gonna crush this meet.
> I can't wait !!!



Thanks bud. I'm pretty excited. Especially after that pull last night.


----------



## NbleSavage

ToolSteel said:


> Top sets:
> 
> Bench 415x2.5, will open with 405
> Last meet failed 415 on 3rd. Pretty damn excited.
> 
> 
> DL: first time pulling (other than some very light movement) in ~5 weeks.
> Set a pr with 615x3.



You're operating on a whole different level now, Brother. You'll fawkin' terrorize this next meet.


----------



## ToolSteel

Squats. 

645x1 
5# pr. 

I'm soooo ready to crush this ****ing meet.


----------



## Beedeezy

I'm pumped to see what the end looks like.


----------



## CardinalJacked

Beedeezy said:


> I'm pumped to see what the end looks like.



I've seen it. It's not pretty...


----------



## CardinalJacked

ToolSteel said:


> Squats.
> 
> 645x1
> 5# pr.
> 
> I'm soooo ready to crush this ****ing meet.



I'm gonna be honored to be your little bitch at the meet. During your flight i'll have my fanny pack on with your nose-tork, wraps, water bottle, pop-tarts, etc.


----------



## ToolSteel

Beedeezy said:


> I'm pumped to see what the end looks like.



Me too. I wish it was tomorrow.


----------



## Bro Bundy

your a strong fuk too ..damn im weak


----------



## ToolSteel

Bro Bundy said:


> your a strong fuk too ..damn im weak


Awwww bundy you're special in your own way 
:32 (16):


----------



## Go Away

This just gets better and better.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Inspiring!!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel

DieYoungStrong said:


> Inspiring!!!!!



Look in the mirror bub. You're one I look up to.


----------



## DF

Great work Tool!


----------



## thqmas

F*ck you're getting strong.


----------



## AlphaD

Damn TS, you are killing it!


----------



## Tren4Life

P-u-s-s-y !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel

Tren4Life said:


> P-u-s-s-y !!!!!!!!!!



Come say it to my face!


----------



## Tren4Life

ToolSteel said:


> Come say it to my face!



I'd scream that shit in you ear if I could come to your meet brother. Or I'd do the classic 

SHOW EM WHAT YOURE MADE OF!!! 

That usually works.


----------



## ToolSteel

Bench: worked up to a fairly smooth paused 425 for a 10# pr. 



**** yeah.


----------



## Beedeezy

ToolSteel said:


> Bench: worked up to a fairly smooth paused 425 for a 10# pr.
> 
> 
> 
> **** yeah.


Hoodrat shit.


----------



## ECKSRATED

ToolSteel said:


> Bench: worked up to a fairly smooth paused 425 for a 10# pr.
> 
> 
> 
> **** yeah.


You only hit that PR because of that awesome lift off that guy gave you.


----------



## ToolSteel

635 deadlift #hookgriplikeaboss

5# off my pr. Not what I wanted for the day (650) but all things considered I can't be disappointed. Was off deads for what felt like forever. Definitely hurt me some BUT it forced me to take a much needed mental refresher. I was becoming a complete head case with my pulls before I tore shit. 

I'm still ahead of where I was at this time the last meet peak, by a good amount. Nothing to be upset about there.


----------



## silvereyes87

Damn dude. Ur starting to really put up some numbers.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> 635 deadlift #hookgriplikeaboss
> 
> 5# off my pr. Not what I wanted for the day (650) but all things considered I can't be disappointed. Was off deads for what felt like forever. Definitely hurt me some BUT it forced me to take a much needed mental refresher. I was becoming a complete head case with my pulls before I tore shit.
> 
> I'm still ahead of where I was at this time the last meet peak, by a good amount. Nothing to be upset about there.



I can attest to the head case... it's was bad there for a bit lol


----------



## NbleSavage

635 is very respectable, Bro. Nice pull.


----------



## Turbolag

That's a huge dead lift man!


----------



## ToolSteel

Squat:

605 for 2 singles. 2nd one was fast as shit IMO. Didn't realize it till I watched the video. Pretty happy. It's deload time.


----------



## Turbolag

Your numbers are really impressive dude.


----------



## ToolSteel

Bench:
405 for 2 singles. Groove was a little off but still moved well.


----------



## ECKSRATED

If homer Simpson ****ed Phillip Seymour hoffman


----------



## ToolSteel

I just fukkin lost it :32 (18):


----------



## Tren4Life

Give me a T 

Give me a O 

Give me a O

Give me a L 



Give me an S 

Give me a T 

Give me an E 

Give me an E 

Give me a L 






What's that spell ? 




















PUSSY !!!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel

Meet peak completed. Got about 6# to drop for Friday. Time to relax before going full party mode.


----------



## ToolSteel

Project "TS gets less fat"

I chose this location specifically for dys who bitched about it last time. 

Down over 30# from the height of the meet peak. Strength holding well. It's nice to be able to tie my shoes without my brains trying to squirt out my ears.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice wheels


----------



## snake

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice wheels



The fruit of heavy squats right there!


----------



## ToolSteel

snake said:


> The fruit of heavy squats right there!



#strengthfirst


----------



## Tren4Life

Ghey ghey ghey.


----------



## Milo

How many cals were you consuming before?


----------



## ToolSteel

Milo said:


> How many cals were you consuming before?



The **** if I know.


----------

